# Brand New Yeti Cooler



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

I've got a brand new Yeti 45 for sale, never used. Tan in color, for $300. I want a bigger one. I have all the original packaging. It cost $350.00. I will not accept any lower offers.opcorn::beer:


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

*New Lower Price*

Ok I am willing to accept $280.00 for this brand new never used Yeti 45 Tundra.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

This may get better mileage if you put it in the right forum.....


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm keeping it. Moderator you can delete this post.


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

If you decide to sell please send me an email:
willc24426 at yahoo.com


----------

